# How many months is the academy?



## Guest

I was wondering how many months is the academy? 


How many times can you take the tests before getting kicked out?


Thanks


----------



## 7MPOC

navydennis said:


> I was wondering how many months is the academy?
> 
> How many times can you take the tests before getting kicked out?
> 
> Thanks


The acadmey is 800 hours as of now. Roughly 5 1/2 months.

If you are referring to the "written tests" in the academy, con law, crim law, etc... and you are already conceiding that you may fail these tests over and over and may actually be removed from the academy due to academic deficencies you might want to think about another career path. Maybe I misread your post........ I certainly hope so.


----------



## 94c

just don't be the dumbass that's entrusted with correcting exams and give
your buddies higher scores than they deserve.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

The academies is based on a 8th grade academic level which according to some feel it qualifies you to be a police officer. So if you feel remember Building 19 is hiring!!!


----------



## ROBOCOP1982

94c said:


> just don't be the dumbass that's entrusted with correcting exams and give
> your buddies higher scores than they deserve.


haha...there are heavy consequences associated with that from what I have heard..........


----------



## cchc28

one word... new job


----------

